# Rainshadow



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone have a Rainshadow 1557? Whats your opinion on it?


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

05 grand slam said:


> Anyone have a Rainshadow 1557? Whats your opinion on it?


If you mean a sur1567 I've not personally had one in my hands yet but will have soon can post more then.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Can*



05 grand slam said:


> Anyone have a Rainshadow 1557? Whats your opinion on it?


You say slow? Now the new kevlar enforced one B.K. has that one, so go to the tackle shop and ask what he thought of it? I don't think there's many blanks that he has not swung at one time or another.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

sorry ment the 1567 just got a blank today and am getting ready to start building. Is it really slow blake? well i just hope its better then the OM


----------

